# Mac-Lac Lacguer



## Donald (Jul 26, 2008)

I am am Don and new to the group.

Does anyone know where I can purchase Mac-Lac Lacquer paint.

Don


----------



## boosti (Jul 9, 2008)

Where are you located? Did you try doing a local search through Google?


----------



## Donald (Jul 26, 2008)

*Mac Lac*

I am in Oregon, I purchased it several years ago out of a dealer in Salem, this dealer is now out of business, I did a cabinet job and it was great stuff, the owner now has contacted me to touch up the job but I have not found the paint.

Don


----------

